# Pudelpointers



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

I am looking at getting a pudelpointer. I am about 90% convinced that this is the dog for my wife and I. I have been doing research and they seem like great dogs. 

The only problem is I have never been around one in person. I live in Logan and I am wondering if there is anyone near me who has one that I would be able to meet. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who would be willing to help me out.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

WOW that's creative. Thanks for the help. Your like a child.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Also I would never have thought super man would have such lady like hands.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Great dogs, I've had a couple. Awesome with kids.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

PM me- I have tried to send a PM twice- I do not see that they went-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packfish said:


> PM me- I have tried to send a PM twice- I do not see that they went-


The PM's are being sent but if you want a copy in your sent items box then you need to set up a option to do it. Check out this thread to set up the option to save them.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/49-utahwildlife-help-desk/43569-pm-problems.html


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

you know that's funny. :grin::grin:>>O:grin:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually it is semi humorous- but after so many times you just start calling them- one of them there German dogs


----------

